# By Demand [June 2018]



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2018)

This is a special issue, as you people know. 

Yes, CTC is coming.

Let us know what you want in the magazine, in Dmystify, Fast Track and the DVDs. Also, feel free to post any feedback. 

Also do write in to editor@digit.in for general feedback, howlers, and especially, please, if prefer the older posters over the new car posters.


----------

